# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Nizoral made me lose my libido

## sahilbedi

I was on this date with a girl and we went back to her place. (the last time i had sex was before i started using Nizoral and it was great) Anyway, so we went back to her place and i couldn't get a hard enough erection. Even after a ****ing bj. I know this is way too detailed and explicit but that's just how it reacted to my body. I gave it the benefit of the doubt and kept using it and tried a few days later to have sex, ****ing soft erection again. 
it's not worth the stress, try staying away.

----------


## Topcat87

Anti androgens will cause sexual dysfunction - finasteride messed me up I couldn't have erections and still have trouble after 4 years of not touching the stuff - prior to finasteride I was a happy and healthy 25 year old male now I suffer from this and severe depression - when I took finasteride I didn't notice many symptoms but they crept up on me after 8 months of usage I decided to stop -  I tapered down my dosage but the side effects got even worse when I came off the drug that's when I realised this may be permanent for the rest of my life.... 4 years on I'm still having problems.

----------


## LusciousLadyLocks

Nizoral's main mechanism of action works on telogenic mice--ie, it has nothing to do with male hormones.  Psychological, I'm afraid.

----------


## ShinjiKa

try to look for another one that has fewer side effects

----------

